# Hackintosh Carte graphique AMD



## angelusflm (26 Février 2014)

Bonjour, je suis en train de me renseigner au niveau du hackintosh et j'aimerai savoir si ça marche bien avec les cartes graphiques AMD car via le site:
Building a CustoMac: Buyer's Guide February 2014

Il ne liste que les cartes graphiques nvidia pourquoi? Rien ne marche sur AMD???

Merci de vos réponse


----------



## Locke (26 Février 2014)

Ici, c'est un site généraliste sur les matériels Apple. Tu auras plus de chances d'avoir des réponses dans d'autres sites ou forums. Tu peux aussi aller ici et t'inscrire dans les forums... itOtOScreenCast - Tutoriels Mac & Hackintosh


----------

